
Why Directory Opus 10 is the king of file browsers - mrschwabe
http://nerdbusiness.com/blog/directory-opus-10-king-review
======
genieyclo
Most of the features you list are available by default in Nautilus. For
example, I can hit F3 to have dual panes in Nautilus, view FTP and network
drives like normal directories, go into and view and move around stuff between
archives and folders without extracting, preview a large array of file types,
documents, and media quickly, and have bookmarked directories and files on the
side to be quickly accessible.

Nautilus is pretty customizable with hotkeys, ways to interact with not only
Git but other VCS-es through plugins or otherwise. I appreciate you
introducing Directory Opus though, I'll definitely take it for a spin on my
Windows boxes.

------
baseh
I havent tried Directory Opus since version 6 as I found it too slow with the
extra bells and whistles, maybe time to try it I guess.

I can however vouch for xplorer^2, both feature and speed-wise which is my
default file explorer in windows.

------
dasboot
Your review feels a bit like an affiliate sales letter. In case this is an
affiliate product, you should disclose that.

On a substantive level, I think all file managers should have tagging, smartly
filtered collections (a la itunes "smart folders", but more powerful), and
built-in full-text search. On top of that, a rules engine for copying/moving
around files (e.g. move all downloaded pdf's older than 15 days to the trash).
Ideally, this stuff would be higher level than the file-system, thus allowing
cross-platform use of this system.

~~~
mrschwabe
That's actually my writing style, its no affiliate letter.

Some of the features you're looking for are rather dynamic - so might be
beyond the scope of a file browser. That kind of thing might take it into the
realm more of a passive service. Though, in another 20+ years I can certainly
see DOpus accommodating that.

------
zedpm
As someone who currently has 8 explorer windows open and is often frustrated
with how unwieldy it is to work with, I have to say I'm impressed and tempted
to purchase this thing. I was just to the point of starting to set up Cygwin
with a bunch of alias and symlink entries to streamline my file operations.
Now I'm torn between continuing that path and buying this thing. I think the
dual panes and the tabs would solve many of the problems I currently have with
explorer.

~~~
mrschwabe
Dude, the trial is 60 days (fully functional) so at the very least its' not a
hard decision to download and try it out. Or do I have to wrestle you ? ;)

~~~
zedpm
Ha, I guess the free trial makes it an easy decision. I'll give it a spin.

------
dkersten
I always find myself put off articles that use "M$" to refer to Microsoft.

------
mamabiskothu
88 bucks for a file browser still sounds extremely exorbitant though.
Explorer++ is free and does at least whatever it is supposed to do decently..

------
dazzawazza
"programmed in low level c++" no less!

~~~
mrschwabe
Well, C++ is not the 'lowest level' but the point is that this thing is
architected masterfully. It was originally written for Amiga.

------
Bogdanp
How does this compare to Total Commander?

~~~
mrschwabe
More polished UI, more functionality, better Windows integration, and overall
more awesomeness.

